# Warhammer Forge - Colossal Squig



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Morning All,

Forgeworld have sent out a newsletter for Warhammer Forge.

Another mighty Beast this way comes; the Colossal Squig!

 Colossal Squig



> The strange, improbable and often quite insane creatures known as Squigs are half-fungoid, half-flesh beasts that breed and multiply wherever Orcs and Goblins gather. These foul and vicious monstrosities range in size from bestial hunting Squigs and the madcap Squig Hoppers that some Night Goblins ride to war; to the feared Mangler Squigs goaded into battle to devour the enemy wholesale.
> 
> None of these beasts match the sheer size of the Colossal Squigs though, said to haunt the depths of the Grey Mountains and the Vaults. These cyclopean, spherical monsters boast an insatiable appetite, and are in essence no more than an impossibly vast fleshy maw studded with row upon row of scimitar-bladed teeth.
> Near impossible to direct, let alone train, Night Goblin Shaman must resort to drugged meat (often live and unfortunate Goblin ‘volunteers’) or hugely potent spells to overcome the crude instincts of these behemoths.












Its massive and ugly and i want one :laugh: i wonder if i can augment its rules to work in 40k.

Enjoy  

Alice


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

:shok: I WANT ONE! It looks so cool! Though what's up with the paint scheme they have on the Forgeworld website? It doesn't look very impressive to be honest.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Now that's what Mangler Squigs should look like, I want 2!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great, I would love to have one of these, although I dont play warhammer so can't imagine squeezing these into anything 40k related.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Tbh It looks like the Squig Armour Goblin Squig Herders in Warhammer Age of Reckoning has, not bad though.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

humakt said:


> That looks great, I would love to have one of these, although I dont play warhammer so can't imagine squeezing these into anything 40k related.


Surely it could be used as a... Squiggoth counts as? :wink:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

That is very nice, mouth should be bigger though :wink:

And for 40k, strap some gretchin to it and use it as a Kan? Or mount guns on it and use it as a Dredd? There are many possibilities...


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I just want to paint one up for my desk at work!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Blue Squig? The fuck?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Blue iz lucky


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a big'un. 
I'm so pleased no Ork'ez players in my area don't use Squids.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I keep forgetting this isn't out yet, since i saw it a few weeks ago at Throne of Skulls (Forgeworld had a little stand on Sunday with the show only models and a cabinet with new releases in. Which included this, for some reason!)

In the flesh it looks even better. Its a big bugger! :biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I love this model and makes me hopeful for the monsters yet to come.

FW plan on releasing models for ALL the monsters in Monstrous Arcanum by the end of this year. This makes me very excited to when they release the Khemric Titan.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

im hoping for a kdaai bigun, proper lammasu, warshrine pieces to fit mammoth and chariot and rot knights first.

having said that titan, fire avatar and phoenix are rather cool.

Next up is looking like the peryton while the magma dragon is on the way.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I like it, it's just about big enough to look cool but not into the realms of bloody stupid - and unlike some FW stuff there are no thin bits to fall off in use


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im not a fan ,i like the idea of the beasty but its not pushing my buttons like other forge models do im waiting on the magma dragon.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

it looks cute, so far. theres no detail so looks like a miy little pony friendly dragon.

as friendly as a s10 monster with a s5 flaming attack can be, admittedly.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I want more Gnoblars


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Blue Squig? The fuck?


That's what I said. Verbatum.

WHAT DARK POWERS DO YOU POSSESS!?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I remember the days when squigs weren'y only red. 

Wasn't that long ago, in fact. Early 2000s orc and goblin book, in fact...


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

looks daft if im honest. and £55 when a warpfire dragon is £40!!! that paintjob does more harm than good too.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2012)

What are the stats on this model? It looks pretty awesome, I can definately see some great conversion with this and hopefully hope to see some paint jobs and dioramas posted here on Heresy-Online!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Im defenitely considering an all squig based army with lots of hoppers, herders, manglers and this guy. Most probably counting as an arachnarok although, for the sake of not having to get the book and play only SoM with it.

It is a really lovely model though, but the one thing I am confused by is what the hell is going on with the left leg joint? there appears to be some spikes or something coming out of it, and I am probably the only person who has not instantly realised what that is meant to be...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

alasdair said:


> It is a really lovely model though, but the one thing I am confused by is what the hell is going on with the left leg joint? there appears to be some spikes or something coming out of it, and I am probably the only person who has not instantly realised what that is meant to be...


Its a Wound. Those 'Spikes' are various weapons that have gotten stuck in the Squig. There is also one in its teeth and under its chin(?)

Alice


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

stevey293 said:


> looks daft if im honest. and £55 when a warpfire dragon is £40!!! that paintjob does more harm than good too.


Warpfire dragon is part plastic, so theres savings there,


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Its a little to narrow and thin for my liking, I always thought of squigs as big fat more jolly looking things.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

asianavatar said:


> Its a little to narrow and thin for my liking, I always thought of squigs as big fat more jolly looking things.


Yep, that's it! It is missing The Jolly!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm, not sure about this one. Why so many eyes? And I have to agree with the last posts, most squigs seem to be psychotically happy. This one just looks psychotic.


----------

